# Does anyone show a brace?



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Wry grin both Apollo and his dad Diesel are in modified German clips and when we got them next to each other this weekend we started laughing about working them as a brace. They look so much alike... Apollo of course still has that puppy look to him but .... what do yall think?


Diesel and Apollo pro photo taken by Randy Solomon by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute! Cathy Siverns of Cavri Toy Poodles shows two of her beautiful apricot Toys as a brace. It is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Brace is so much fun! I handled two beautiful Bijou girls to Best Brace in Show last year!

Your boys look like they will make a winning team!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am going to bite and ask "what the heck is showing in a brace?"


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

katbrat said:


> I am going to bite and ask "what the heck is showing in a brace?"


LOL two dogs make a brace 4 dogs make a team. The dogs are supposed to be as perfectly matched as possible and to move like one dog. I have read about them in conformation but Angela said something about doing rally with them... 

This is a cute set of photos showing a brace


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Too cute! Apollo is a chip off the ol' block! Why not try a brace!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I saw two Shelties doing brace obedience at an AKC trial last year. They were phenomenal, perfectly in unison. The recall was amazing. The handler put them in their sit, walked to the other side of the ring, faced them and when the judge gave the signal, the handler called, "Shelties - Front!" and the two moved in perfect unison and landed in a perfect sit in front of her. They then did a perfect flip return to heel. 

While the team was working, you could have heard a pin drop in the hall, but when judge called, "Exercise finished", the whole hall broke out into applause and cheering!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW that is amazing. Especially the flip finish! I had a friend that taught her boxer puppy to flip. It shocked folks the first time they saw this big gangly brindle boxer launch himself up and twist into finish position from sitting in front of her. That puppy lived for his finish command. On the other hand we in the training class got to see the busted lips and black eye as she learned how to position her body to stay out of the way of flying feet. Grin they both loved that finish.


----------

